# Evacuation of hematoma



## carol52 (Nov 15, 2010)

Has anyone coded for an evacuation of a hematoma retroperitoneal approach dissecting down to the csoas muscle ?     Will I need to use an unlisted code ? if so what code ?


----------



## preserene (Nov 17, 2010)

I believe you can consider any of these three options:

26990 Incision and drainage ,Pelvis and /or *hip joint AREA*; deep abscess or *hematoma.
*
You have I & D  code for Retroperitonel abscess  open 49060. But this is more unlikely because it (abscess) is infective pyogenic mass, whereas hematoma is nonpyogenic UNLESS it is infected.

 If you had large and measurable hematoma and extensive meriting for more of excision and destruction of the cystic mass , (I feel  that  you can consider *49203* depending on the size:
 My logic here is when Cysts or Endometrioma  can have place here , the cystic mass like Hematoma(same like endomerioma because Endometriomas are cyst like hemorrhagic mass of endometrial tissues ) can have a place here too, provided it meets the extensive evacuation and destruction


----------

